# Weltmeister 2010



## adriane (8 Juli 2010)

Ein wenig Spass muss sein.


----------



## redfive (9 Juli 2010)

Is nich spassig, is so!


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2010)

nee, die hier http://www.nationalflaggen.de/media/flags/flagge-niederlande-animiert.gif


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Juli 2010)

Die haben doch sonst aktuell in Spanien nicht allzu viel zu lachen, deswegen gönnen wir es denen mal!


----------



## adriane (9 Juli 2010)

bei uns in Bayern haben wir auch nichts zu Lachen, nur einen Kasper wie Frankenberger.


----------



## Katzun (12 Juli 2010)

adriane schrieb:


> bei uns in Bayern haben wir auch nichts zu Lachen, nur einen Kasper wie Frankenberger.




lol:thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (12 Juli 2010)

war ja kein so besonders spiel gestern, ein wunder das nur 1 rote karte gefallen ist..

naja, gewonnen ist gewonnen

in 4 jahren sind wir wieder dran:thumbup:


----------

